# Edinburgh Marathon Festival 2016



## Lorraine hunt (Jan 6, 2016)

Anyone running/walking in this?  should be a great day, I'm running the 10k for Diabetes UK, first race entered since started running about a year ago.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2016)

A bit far from home for me Lorraine, but have heard good things about it from running communities  I hope you have a great day, well done for getting into running and taking on the challenge for Diabetes UK


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2016)

Lorraine hunt said:


> Anyone running/walking in this?  should be a great day, I'm running the 10k for Diabetes UK, first race entered since started running about a year ago.


Well done Lorraine !  Hope its a good day for you


----------

